# Lug nuts loosening



## jst200sx (Aug 25, 2004)

i have a problem my front passenger side wheel bolts keep loosening itself. after driving for a while i would hear bumping sounds coming from under my car it sounds like a have a flat. i checked all the tires to see if any of them is flat, but none of them were so i checked if any of the bolt were loose and found dat my front passenger side was so i tightened it and after driving for a while again i heard the sound again so i checked the tires the bolts on the same rim was loose. asked my friend what he thinks was wrong he said it might be my wheel bearings. what do you guys think thanks. oh yah i have a 97 200sx with auto trans.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Are you using a torque wrench to tighten the lug nuts? They should be tightened evenly to 72-87 ft-lbs.

Lew


----------



## jst200sx (Aug 25, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Are you using a torque wrench to tighten the lug nuts? They should be tightened evenly to 72-87 ft-lbs.
> 
> Lew


i ddnt have one when i stoped to check the noise so i just used the one in my trunk. why would the bolts loosen up on its own? couse dats what keeps hapinin after i drive for a while.


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, are your rims aftermarket / aluminum? Friend of mine had a
similar situation and found that the lugnuts he was using were not correct for the rims.


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

BRSGXE said:


> Just out of curiosity, are your rims aftermarket / aluminum? Friend of mine had a
> similar situation and found that the lugnuts he was using were not correct for the rims.


oooooooooooor maaaaaybeee........someone that doesnt like u is secretly loosening them........kidding


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Well if the lug studs splines are stripped in the axle, that would cause it to loosen itself back out.


----------



## jst200sx (Aug 25, 2004)

BRSGXE said:


> Just out of curiosity, are your rims aftermarket / aluminum? Friend of mine had a
> similar situation and found that the lugnuts he was using were not correct for the rims.


i do have aftermarket rims. im using the nuts dat discountire put in when i got my tires.


----------



## jst200sx (Aug 25, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> Well if the lug studs splines are stripped in the axle, that would cause it to loosen itself back out.


dats what i was thinking so i unbolted the nuts to check the studs and they look fine. i took of my other rims just for comparison they seem to look fine.


----------



## jst200sx (Aug 25, 2004)

BRSGXE said:


> Just out of curiosity, are your rims aftermarket / aluminum? Friend of mine had a
> similar situation and found that the lugnuts he was using were not correct for the rims.


ive had the rims on my car for about a year now and ive been using the nuts dat discountires gave me, this is the first time it ever happened.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

jst200sx said:


> ive had the rims on my car for about a year now and ive been using the nuts dat discountires gave me, this is the first time it ever happened.


When I got rims, they tried two different sets of lug nuts, and both didn't fit. I finally got some good ones. I guess it is kind of hard to find lugs that fit our cars.

Apparently with mine, the lug would move forward and backward or something like that because the threads were too big or small... now that I have good lugs, there is none of that.  Luckily, the guys that did my rims figured it out quickly, and got me some new ones within a week. (Go Pepboys.)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

jst200sx said:


> i have a problem my front passenger side wheel bolts keep loosening itself. after driving for a while i would hear bumping sounds coming from under my car it sounds like a have a flat. i checked all the tires to see if any of them is flat, but none of them were so i checked if any of the bolt were loose and found dat my front passenger side was so i tightened it and after driving for a while again i heard the sound again so i checked the tires the bolts on the same rim was loose. asked my friend what he thinks was wrong he said it might be my wheel bearings. what do you guys think thanks. oh yah i have a 97 200sx with auto trans.


Obviously driving like this is unsafe. If you live in the area with it, take your car to Mr. Tire www.mrtire.com and they will tell you what is wrong and fix it.


----------



## jst200sx (Aug 25, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Obviously driving like this is unsafe. If you live in the area with it, take your car to Mr. Tire www.mrtire.com and they will tell you what is wrong and fix it.


thanks for all the help ill try to bring it to a tire place tom to see whats realy going on. wel atleast its not the wheel bearing :>


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

BRSGXE said:


> Just out of curiosity, are your rims aftermarket / aluminum? Friend of mine had a
> similar situation and found that the lugnuts he was using were not correct for the rims.


I used the stock lugs on Rota rims, and the same thing
happened to me. That passenger front tire must be a 
bitch!  Anyway, I had to replace 3 of the four studs
on it, so, just get deeper lugnuts before this happens.
I've had McGard "spline-drives" for about 2 years, and
they're killer.


----------

